# Use a proxy server for LAN keeps checking itself



## calum2255 (Apr 4, 2014)

Hey, recently my tiles like the Windows 8 Store, Kindle Reader and Xbox One Smartglass won't connect to the internet. I did some research and found that it was because the "Use a proxy server for LAN" keeps checking itself. Once I un-check this they work, but not long after that box automatically checks itself again. Can anyone help me with this please?


----------



## Phantom010 (Mar 9, 2009)

See if the following applies to you:

http://forums.techguy.org/web-email/1088333-proxy-settings-ie-10-a.html

Do you have something called *e-Rewards Notify *in your list of programs?


----------

